# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [CONFIG] Faire tourner GW2 sans lag !

## Peak49

Bonjour,

Je recherche une config pour pouvoir faire tourner sans difficultés GW2 en MCM et pendant les gros évents.

Actuellement j'ai la config suivante :

AMD Phenom™ II X4 955 Black Edition
Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
G.Skill Kit Extreme3 2 x 2 Go PC10600 NQ (X2)
Seasonic S12II 82+ - 500W
Samsung Serie 830 - 128 Go
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 - 1 Go - OC Edition

Si vous pouvez me conseiller pour upgrader cette config ce serait sympa.

D'avance, merci !

PS : Cette discussion devrait peut-être être dans la partie config mais ca concerne principalement GW2 !=)

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour GW2, le plus important, c'est le processeur : c'est lui qui va se taper trouzmille calculs lors d'impacts 80v80v80 en rvr. Ceci étant, je connais absolument rien de ce que tu as linké, mais c'est probablement ce qui te bride si t'as un vieux proc d'avant-guerre. (Par contre, ce serait peut-être plus adapté dans la section hardware pour le coup).

Edit : Après, est-ce que le problème est que tu lagues ou que tu rames ?

_ Si tu rames (pc qui passe en diaporama lors des gros combats), c'est probablement ta machine.
_ Si tu lagues (càd les sorts qui mettent 5 secondes à se lancer lors des impacts), laisse tomber, c'est le serveur GW2 lui-même qui souffre, tu ne pourras pas y faire grand chose.

----------


## Peak49

Ok je duplique en hardware dans ce cas  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je recherche une config pour pouvoir faire tourner sans difficultés GW2 en MCM et pendant les gros évents.


Loin de moi l'idée d'être pessimiste, mais lors de très gros event, dans tout les cas si ta machine ralentis pas, c'est le serveur de jeu de GW2 lui même qui va avoir des difficulté (comme le dit Barti), donc à moins que tu soit vraiment en diaporama (genre 1 image par seconde), changer ta config t'avancera pas à grand chose.

Après je suis pas d'accord avec Barti sur un point, lors de grosses rencontre de bus ton CPU va pas manger plus que ça (ou du moins tu as déjà un quad coeur,à 3ghz, ce qui est pas ridicule même si c'est pas un proc de dernière génération), la majorité des calculs sont fait coté serveur, et ton jeu ne fait que traiter les info retournées par le serveur (et donc principalement de l'affichage), moi je chercherait à tester avec une autre carte graphique un peu plus récente (emprunte la à un pote si possible) avant de me lancer dans plus de travaux.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Il y aussi l'histoire du clipping en McM, on peut régler dans les options graphiques le nombre de personnages que l'on souhaite afficher.

----------


## Caf

Hum, ta config est pas dégueu du tout, je pencherai du côté de la carte graphique aussi.  ::):

----------


## Tynril

Une bonne config aide bien quand même. Comme la plupart des MMO, GW2 est CPU-bound, mais maintenant qu'il y a plus de culling, avoir une bonne carte graphique aide a monter les options de detail des persos. Après, c'est plutôt rarement le serveur qui galère (hors méga event genre les invasions de ce patch, et encore je trouve qu'il se débrouille bien le bougre).

----------


## Bartinoob

En MCM sur les gros impacts, tu sens le serveur qui a du mal. Jeudi dernier, impact tri-fraction sur Brumepierre map CBE, je pouvais plus rien faire, seule l'auto-attaque acceptait de se lancer.

Sinon, c'est bizarre ce que vous dites, j'ai vraiment l'impression que mon proc prend beaucoup plus cher que ma CG sur GW2  ::huh::

----------


## Peak49

Merci pour toutes les réponses.

Une personne chez qui le jeu tourne bien pourrait poster sa config svp ? Histoire de comparer  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Personnellement j'ai ça :




> Intel i5 760
> Crucial Ballistix DDR3 4 x 2 Go PC12800
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 - 2 Go
> SSD Samsung Serie 840 - 120 Go


A vue de nez, c'est légèrement supérieur à ce que tu as.

Avec cette config, j'ai les réglages presque au maximum (je rogne sur les trucs inutiles et/ou gourmands, les ombres par exemple), et même les gros events sont tout à fait jouables. Les FPS sont réduits, évidemment, mais pas au point de provoquer un inconfort visuel.

Bon, ça tourne pas à 60FPS sur Jormag, hein, mais si les joueurs consoles peuvent vivre à 30FPS, je peux bien aussi pendant quelques events.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Guild Wars 2 tourne mal sur les CPU AMD, si tu veux gagner en perf' vaut mieux aller voir du côté d'Intel avec si possible la dernière génération d'i5.

----------


## Peak49

Hum, ce qui implique un changement de CM + proc

Ajouter a cela ma CG en petite forme et on se retrouve avec une nouvelle config XD

----------


## Tygra

Et comme dit plus haut, c'est les processeurs qui prennent cher. Il vaut donc mieux mettre un peu plus dans le proc et un peu moins dans la CG si tu as le choix.

----------


## meiKo

Ma conf :



> Intel Core i5 2500K
> GTX 560 TI 1Go
> Corsair XMS3 2x4GO DDR3 PC12800
> Seagate Barracuda SATA III 6GB/s - 1To


Je joue avec toute les options à fond hormis le post-traitement qui est à natif je crois.
Je lag ponctuellement durant les WBs ou à l'arrivé dans une zone très peuplé genre Arche du Lion (je pense que c'est dû au fait que je joue pas sur SSD).
En prime de McM en revanche je préfère baisser quelques options à cause des blobs ^^

D'après les 2 comparatifs suivants : http://www.aidewindows.net/images/ma...s-04022013.png et http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos...IMG0030489.gif, qui ne sont certes que des comparatifs parmi tant d'autres, j'ai l'impression qu'entre ta conf et la mienne la diff vient surtout du processeur... ce qui confirme ce que certaines disent : GW2 est plus CPUvore que GPUvore. 
Donc dans un premier tant essaie de changer ton proc et si ca va toujours pas change le reste aussi ^^

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ouai en gros change complètement de config quoi  :^_^: 

J'avoue que j'ai jamais trop fait gaffe à la conso CPU du jeu, et je suis assez surpris que ce soit si CPUvore aux dire de certains.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est un reproche qui avait beaucoup été fait à la sortie du jeu, mais il me semble que ça s'était amélioré avec le temps, pour être moins dépendant du CPU et plus de la CG.

----------


## Caf

Non mais ça c'est pas un secret que GW2 est CPU limited. Ton proc est vraiment pas mal, 3ghz c'est plus que bien, perso j'ai un i5 première génération et c'est pas trop mal déjà même s'il y a bien mieux. Franchement je pencherai plus vers une meilleure carte graphique que vers un nouveau proc+CM.

----------


## Nessou

Changes déjà le processeur pour voir je te garantis que tu va voir la différence.  GW2 est vraiment bien CPU bound, j'ai commencé à y jouer à la sortie avec une vieille CG que j'ai changé entre temps et j'ai pas vu beaucoup de différence (HD4870 à HD6970 d'AMD). Du coup je vais moi aussi changer de processeur d'ici peu. Essayes de taper dans les i5 3xxx pour être à l'aise voir les derniers i5 4xxx si tu peux.  :;):

----------


## Tygra

Pour avoir un Phenom II aussi, je peux confirmer que les 4 core sont à 100% ou presque lorsque je joue (maxi 35 FPS avec mes réglages - environ 25 FPS dans LA).

Avoir 4 core à 3GHz c'est bien, mais c'est quand même un proc qui a 4-5 ans, si en plus le jeu est moins bien optimisé pour les AMD, il y a pas de miracle.

----------


## Peak49

Je suis en train de regarder pour passer chez Intel (snif, j'aime bien AMD pourtant).

----------


## Hem

J'ai le même proc et j'ai pas vue de grosse différence sur gw2 en passant d'une hd5700 à une hd7870xt.
Je doute que tu gagnes quoi que ce soit en changeant ta carte graphique.

----------

